# ipv6 connectivity problem

## voidzero

Hello people,

I have some problems getting ipv6 to work. I will elaborate the issue. Astarte is my server/router, Serena my workstation. Serena eth0 -> eth2 astarte. I issue my tunnel on Astarte as follows:

```
ip t a xs4all mode sit local 213.84.96.18 remote 194.109.5.241 ttl 64

ip l s xs4all up

ip a a 3ffe:8280:0:2001::205/127 dev xs4all

ip a a 3ffe:8280:10:660::/60 dev xs4all

ip a a 3ffe:8280:10:660::f/128 dev xs4all

                

route -A inet6 add ::/0 gw fe80::c26d:05f1 dev xs4all
```

For as far as I know this works. www.kame.com is pingable:

```
astarte root # host -t AAAA www.kame.net

www.kame.net is an alias for apple.kame.net.

apple.kame.net has AAAA address 2001:200:0:4819:210:f3ff:fe03:4d0

apple.kame.net has AAAA address 3ffe:501:4819:2000:210:f3ff:fe03:4d0

astarte root # ping6 3ffe:501:4819:2000:210:f3ff:fe03:4d0

PING 3ffe:501:4819:2000:210:f3ff:fe03:4d0(3ffe:501:4819:2000:210:f3ff:fe03:4d0) from 3ffe:8280:10:660::f : 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 3ffe:501:4819:2000:210:f3ff:fe03:4d0: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=279 ms

--- 3ffe:501:4819:2000:210:f3ff:fe03:4d0 ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 1 received, 50% loss, time 1003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 279.655/279.655/279.655/0.000 ms

astarte root # 
```

I checked with someone and 3ffe:8280:10:660::f is pingable for him as well.

Now what I want to do is to give Serena, ipv4 172.16.8.4, a reachable ipv6-address as well. Could anyone help me with this?

Thanks  :Smile: 

-vocis

----------

## Xor

don't know how it be called under linux, but on OpenBSD I use rtadvd .... it assigns each node on the net an ip6 address....

----------

## Exci

i'm sorry that i can't help you  :Sad: 

but I want to ask you a question:

i get it untill:

route -A inet6 add ::/0 gw fe80::c26d:05f1 dev xs4all

where does that IP come from?

or antoher question, what howto did you use ?

----------

## Exci

 *Xor wrote:*   

> don't know how it be called under linux, but on OpenBSD I use rtadvd .... it assigns each node on the net an ip6 address....

 

you mean  radvd ?

```

exci root # emerge -s radvd

Searching...

[ Results for search key : radvd ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-misc/radvd

      Latest version available: 0.7.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 111 kB

      Homepage:    http://v6web.litech.org/radvd/

      Description: Linux IPv6 Router Advertisement Daemon (radvd)

```

Last edited by Exci on Thu Nov 28, 2002 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darktux

eheheheh

EVIL!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## voidzero

 *Exci wrote:*   

> i get it untill:
> 
> route -A inet6 add ::/0 gw fe80::c26d:05f1 dev xs4all
> 
> where does that IP come from?
> ...

 

A friend helped me, and the ip in this route is the xs4all router.

----------

## voidzero

 *Xor wrote:*   

> don't know how it be called under linux, but on OpenBSD I use rtadvd .... it assigns each node on the net an ip6 address....

 

So does zebra, Serena gets an IP assigned but can't use it outside my LAN..

----------

## Rroet

don't forget to turn on ipforwarding!

----------

## voidzero

 *Rroet wrote:*   

> don't forget to turn on ipforwarding!

 

echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/forwarding is done.

----------

## Exci

I can't ping to outside adresses, is that because of my modem/router?

my network (simplified  :Wink:  )

network(192.168.0.0) --> gateway (192.168.0.1) --> modem (10.0.0.138) --> Internetcloud

----------

## voidzero

So does anyone else have some clues?

----------

## voidzero

The issue is fixed. I will add a short manual to "Tips & Tricks".

----------

